# Suzuki is running rough



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

My 140 has always run great. This year after it sitting for months on the fist warm day I cranked it up. It idled fine and with some throttle it ran fine then it started running rough. I notice the fuel hose coupling had a leak and have not checked the water filter for water yet. It seemed to idle ok but not accelerate


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Fix your leak first.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2019)

Then throw some plugs in it, I don’t care how new they were when ya put’em in months ago!


----------



## Frank Ucci (Jan 20, 2019)

I had a 115 Suzuki 2 Stroke ( same block as the 140) a few years back. After it sat for a few months, the fuel started to gel in the carburetor bowls and then migrated into the high-speed jets in the carbs. The engine started and idled ok, but would not accelerate or run at any speed. I ended up pulling the carbs, cleaning the bowls, blowing out the high-speed jets with carb cleaner and reassembling. It was a pain, but it took care of the problem. Good Luck!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks Frank 
Mine has fuel injectors and I only use non ethanol gasoline 
I’m going to change the fuel coupler to stop the air leak then see how that goes


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

permitchaser said:


> Thanks Frank
> Mine has fuel injectors and I only use non ethanol gasoline
> I’m going to change the fuel coupler to stop the air leak then see how that goes


Motors don’t like trying to burn fuel with air bubbles in it. Good move!


----------



## BudT (Jun 29, 2018)

If your running only non E fuel, you are way ahead of the game and it's likely not a separation / gelling problem. I think you are on it, like Smack said fix the vacuum leak on the fuel line. If you were using an E fuel, I'd also be looking for deteriorating / collapsing fuel line.


----------



## Jpscott1 (May 2, 2017)

Like said above- change the plugs. I have a Suzuki DF150 and it started running rough after winter storage. New plugs and it ran like new.


----------

